# Double 45 degree cut



## Krik (Dec 19, 2013)

I am working on a project were I have a 5 foot wall that would be at a 90 degree angle except it protrudes into a walkway so I had to make the corner, of the wall, a 45 degree wall. For the oak boards on the top of the wall cutting them for the 45 degrees would be a breeze accept the top is also at 45 degrees vertically (to keep things from being set on it). As I am doing the top in oak the boards are not cheap so while I can make allowances for a minor mistake, a major miscalculation may require a new board.

So how would one cut a board that needs both a horizontal and a vertical 45 degree angle?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you'll need a miter saw*

It's a compound/combination miter and bevel both at 45 degrees.
This will help explain it: http://www.ehow.com/how_5144392_make-bevel-cut-miter-saw.html











The saw must be tilted and angled like this:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions.

I would like to see a sketch or rough drawing on the layout described before I suggest anything. It sounds like the top board is higher on one long edge (45°), but what is the orientation of the end of the wall. I would want some more details on this...
*I am working on a project were I have a 5 foot wall that would be at a 90 degree angle except it protrudes into a walkway so I had to make the corner, of the wall, a 45 degree wall.*





















.


----------

